# House fly



## GA250 (Jul 4, 2020)

Anything on the market that will control/ prevent these? They are attracted to my mower after a fresh cut. Id like to keep them out of the garage as much as possible


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

Outside when they get bad, I put up some fly bags away from the house. If I am getting them inside, I use Fly Spot Bait. I put it in a spray bottle and spray the areas they are landing on, once they land and eat they die in under a minute.

https://www.domyown.com/maxforce-fly-spot-bait-p-393.html


----------



## GA250 (Jul 4, 2020)

Awesome thank you for the tip


----------

